# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  720lts

## Luis MF Rodrigues

Ola

Um upgrade de aquario que fiz, para mais alguns litros. Ficou assim:

Setup

Aquario 185x65altx60, com coluna seca com 4 furos ( 2 de retorno, 1 ladrão e um com durso.)
Sump Diy 104x54x35 (aproveitei vidros que la tinha)
Escumador H&S 1260-2001
Reactor de Kalk diy
Osmorregulador deltec tipe a
3x150hqi BLV 10000k
2x80wts T5 1-6500k e a outra actinica
Bomba de retorno Sicce multi 2500
Sqwid
Areão de coral fino
100 e tal kg de rocha viva+morta(já quase toda bem maturada)
2 Bombas tunze 6000lts/h

Peixes:

5 amphiprion ocellaris
12 chromis viridis
1 paracanthurus hepatus
1 zebrassoma flavences
1 ctenochaetus strigosus
1 Zebrassoma dejardinii (ou veliferum, ainda não identifiquei bem)

Corais

Discossomas varios
Zoanthus varios
parazoanthus gracilis
euphyllia divisa
euphyllia glabensces
euphyllia ancora
Acropora sp green
Montipora vermelha
Milepora verde
seriatopora hystrix
green star polips

e provavelmente mais alguma coisa que não me lembro agora 


Foto tiradas pelo meu grande amigo Pedro Miguel G:



abraço

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

Está muito bom, um espectáculo.  :SbOk3:  
Devias por mais fotos das peças que tens.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Pois é Luis
Aquarios desses deviam aparecer mais vezes... :Palmas:  

Parabens

Rúben

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis  :Olá: 

Qual a data da montagem do sistema ?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Está cheio de vida, parabéns!

Curioso o espectro da iluminação, nunca tinha visto de forma tão acentuada, a que distância tens os projectores?

Por mera curiosidade qual a espessura de vidro que utilizaste e que tipo de travamentos tem? Tenho um amigo que está a planear montar um aquário com medidas semelhantes.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Luis,

O aquário está muito bom - parabéns!

Quanto ao desjardini/veliferum eu digo que é um veliferum!

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/stripedzebrasomas.htm

A maior diferença e a melhor forma de os distinguir é pela cauda - o desjardini tem manchas e o veliferum não. O teu não tem...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose Neves

5 estrelas :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## João Castelo

Muito bonito.

Coloca mais fotos.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Está simples e muito bem conseguido esse lay out.Está muito bonito,Parabéns :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

obrigado a todos pelso comentarios

Julio

esta montagem tem cerca de 1 mês, mas quase tudo estava noutro aqua com quase 1 ano.

Ricardo Rodrigues

Realmente os projectores estão demasiado perto. Neste momento estão a 20cm. Por acaso até fica bastante engraçado.
O aquario ta em vidro de 15mm com travessas francesas nos vidros da frente e trazeiro. 

Diogo

Tambem me inclino mais para o veliferum.. mas tambem não importa, acho o peixe lindo e ta saudavel!!!

Abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Quanto ao desjardini/veliferum eu digo que é um veliferum!


estou contigo!  tenho 1 igual. que por incrivel que pareça, e embora seja um peixe que cresce muito,  está comigo a cerca de 1 ano e não cresceu nada  :yb624:   e fome não passa

----------


## Julio Macieira

Estava curioso, como a rocha tem tão bom aspecto e tinha os vidros tão limpinhos  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

É sem dúvia um _Zebrasoma veliferum_, este tem o corpo com riscas verticais bem nitidas e, tal como o Diogo disse, as caudas tem as marcas quase apagadas e a cauda traseira é amarela, já o _Zebrasoma desjardinii_, tem o corpo e caudas todas "desenhadas" com linhas amarelas. Vê aqui um _Z.desjardinii_!

Já agora por curiosidade, porque mudar de aquário apenas por mais 5cm de comprimento e de altura?
E esse layout, é semelhante ao do outro aqua não é? Lembro-me deste layout! :Admirado:  
Ah, e o modelo do escumador está mal escrito (isso assim era um protótipo  :yb624:  ...1260 da Eheim 1260, e 2001 da Aquabee 2001), se continuar o mesmo do outro aquário é um H&S 200-1260 (vi no tópico do outro aqua).

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas Ricardo

tambem acho que sim. è um veliferum.

Quanto ao facto de mudar, foi por varias razões

o anterior tinha uns riscos desagradaveis
estem tem 4 furos o que permite fazer o retorno com 2 saidas e adaptar a sqwid.
este tem vidro de 15 contra os de 12 que o outro tem (embora servi-se perfeitamente)
corrigir algumas coisas que não gostava no layout anterior(embora seja bastante parecido)

e foi o aproveitar de um bom negocio

Quanto ao escumador, é o mal de um gajo não ir confirmar :d

abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Simples, bonito e harmonioso!!
Muito bem Luis!!  :SbOk3:  
Agora é deixar crescer...

----------


## Micael Alves

muito bonito 
parabens :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Um update com a calha que comprei ao Carlos mota, em que adaptei 2x80wts t5.

Tb houve algumas alterações de layout



abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Está com muito bom aspecto Luis - parabéns!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Silva

ai mãe. está com um aspecto muito vivo e real!
ainda me vais dar umas dicas caro amigo...


Abr  :Palmas:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

Não tens a calha muito alta?
A quantos cm da água?

Fica bem

João Alves

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva Luis

Está muito bem conseguido sim senhor. Simples e bonito!! :Palmas:  

Dizes que tens duas Tunze. Como as colocaste? As duas do mesmoo lado? Dá-me a impressão de só ver uma camuflada com RV do lado direito. No lado esquerdo não se nota, ou então, está super escondida.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Estão as duas do mesmo lado...

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

a calha está a 30 cm da agua mas vou baixa-la.

As bombas estão as 2 do mesmo lado como o marco disse!!

abraço

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

adoro o teu layout!! :EEK!:  
umas dicas para o pessoal conseguir um layouy assim???

nao tiveste problemas na introduçao desses 2 zebrassomas?? como fizeste??

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> adoro o teu layout!! 
> umas dicas para o pessoal conseguir um layouy assim???
> 
> nao tiveste problemas na introduçao desses 2 zebrassomas?? como fizeste??


A unica dica é evitar formar um paredão de rocha. de resto é deixar a imaginação voar.

Não tive problemas com os zebrassomas para alem das habituais escaramussas entre os cirurgioes todos. Mas nada de preocupante.

Novidades, 

meti finalmente actinicas nas t5. Fico agora com 3x150wts HQI BLV 10000k e 2x80wts T5 osram blue. Não são as minhas preferidas mas sempre ficam bem melhores que o tom amarelo das 6500k que tinha.

Fotos (com a qualidade possivel que uma canon powershot a75 consegue)

o meu veliferum



o flavescens sempre dificl de apanhar. è o meu cirurgião mais timido e tambem o meu preferido.



o Hepatus, o senhor do aquario 



4 dos meus 14 cromis (curiosamente tem se mantido 14 á uns meses)



alguns corais















mais peixes





e a geral





abraço

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Parabens, esta com optimo aspecto, gosto muito do layout. :Pracima:   :tutasla:  

arranja maneira de esconder as tunzes. :Pracima:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boa tarde

uma foto nova geral do meu aqua. Teve algumas alterações no layout e nos vivos que depois irei actualizar. Para agora é so a foto.

Espero que gostem, e sim, as bombas irão ser tapadas algum dia.



abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

está com óptimo aspecto...tenho que ir ver isso ao vivo!  :yb677:  
Sim realmente não percebo como ainda não as escondestes... estas a falhar  :Prabaixo:  



Bom trabalho, ver se vens cá a minha casa puxar pela tua imaginação para formar um LAYOUT  :Whistle:  


Abrs

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Bom trabalho, ver se vens cá a minha casa puxar pela tua imaginação para formar um LAYOUT  
> 
> 
> Abrs


O teu layout fazes tu. Epa, até pode ficar uma m....., mas pelo menos podes dizer, "fui eu que fiz"

abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

grd mmm :Admirado:  
não vai ficar não...


lool, ok n kers passar por estes lados não passes!


 :SbRequin2:  



abr

----------


## Ricardo_Kaka

Muito lindos o aquario, parabéns.
Toma cuidado com as planárias que estão sob os mush, elas costumam se espalhar,  com TPA´s periódicas, elas tendem a sumir, devido a melhora da qualidade da água.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas, que lâmpadas HQI usas? A alga coralina está em força!

Uma sugestão, durante as TPA podes aproveitar para aspirar o areão, fica mais branquinho reflectindo mais luz e removes uma monte de sedimentos.

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boas, que lâmpadas HQI usas? A alga coralina está em força!
> 
> Uma sugestão, durante as TPA podes aproveitar para aspirar o areão, fica mais branquinho reflectindo mais luz e removes uma monte de sedimentos.



Boas, Ricardo Rodrigues qual a melhor maneira que aconselhas para aspirar areão?


Obrg abr

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Boas, que lâmpadas HQI usas? A alga coralina está em força!
> 
> Uma sugestão, durante as TPA podes aproveitar para aspirar o areão, fica mais branquinho reflectindo mais luz e removes uma monte de sedimentos.


Boas Ricardo

uso lampadas BLV 150wts 10000k

o substrato está cheio de alga coralina por isso é que não é branco!!

Nunca aspirei o areão!!

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Nunca aspirei o areão!!


Mas devias aspirar!!! Eu sei que não gostas de ter trabalho mas é uma opção importante...




> ...qual a melhor maneira que aconselhas para aspirar areão?


Com um aspirador!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Agora a sério - desde que a granulometria do areão seja grande, há aspiradores nas lojas da especialidade. Não passa de um tubo largo com uma entrada de ar e saída de água o que permite que os sedimentos subam e o areão fique nas partes mais baixas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Viva Luis,

Será impressão minha ou a alga vermelha continua aumentar? Sempre conseguiste os tais caracois? No meu caso tenho conseguido mante-la em zonas localizadas, neste momento somente em duas rochas!

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Olá,
> 
> Mas devias aspirar!!! Eu sei que não gostas de ter trabalho mas é uma opção importante...


Até agora nunca tive problemas, mas....hum...la tas tu a querer me dar trabalho. 
Para alem de provavelmente niveis maiores de nitratos e fosfatos, quais serão os problemas que me pode causar a não aspiração do substrato?

E as minhas minhocas? Não as incomoda?(é impressionante a quantidade de bichinhos que tenho no areão).

Miguel

Deixei de me preocupar da algas. No fundo é como alga coralina so que com uma cor mais forte. Mantem-se rasteira.  Os cirurgiões não lhe dão hipoteses. E tambem, não afecta os corais, portanto, deixa lá estar, fica bem nas fotos  :yb624:  .

abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Luis... na minha opoinião não toques no substracto principalmente se está bem povoado de bicheza. Vais sar cabo da biodeversidade que tens no areão. Para mim é daquelas zonas que não se toca nunca, e até aproveito tudo quando troco de aquário.
Claro que existem várias teorias sobre este assunto (como em tudo na aquariofilia) mas se és defensor de bicheza e biodeversidade não mexas no substracto.  
O Diogo faz isso porque tem areão grosso... e porque é maluko também...  :Coradoeolhos:  .

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Luis,

Fazes bem...eu tb comecei a dar desprezo á minha e ela ressentiu-se e está a desaparecer!! :yb624:  ah e quem a anda agora a comer é o meu ouriço...parece que nasceram um para o outro, não se largam!! :yb624:  
Brincadeiras á parte, o teu reef está porreiro!

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...Brincadeiras á parte, o teu reef está porreiro!...


Muito porreiro mesmo! :SbOk3:

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Beautiful

É o reef mais lindo que já vi!
ehehehe

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Beautiful
> 
> É o reef mais lindo que já vi!
> ehehehe


Deves ter visto poucos então :Coradoeolhos:  

uma foto actualizada:

----------


## Rui Martins

boas

muito giro mesmo acredita


abraços

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Tenho saudades do layout antigo... se fizeres algo pra alterar isto, isso melhora:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Luis, bastava meteres mais uma ou duas rochas grandes, assim  tapavas as stream e o layout já ganhava a configuração que o Alfredo sugere!
Mas está espectacular de qualquer maneira! :Palmas:  

    Cumprimentos,

   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Explica la melhor alfredo!!

De qualquer forma, a foto saiu escura(maquina fraca e fotografo ainda pior), não ajuda.

abraço e obrigado

----------


## Filipe Silva

quando for grande quero ter um aqua como o teu...  :SbPiggy:  

abraço  :SbSalut:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Eu estava a chamar atenção para o facto do teu bloco principal estar todo à mesma altura, praticamente na horizontal. O que quer que faças, melhora, seja tirar rocha, colocar mais ou simplesmente tirar de um lado e colocar noutro, pra aumentar a altura num lado e baixar noutro.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Ok, já percebi :SbOk:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Algumas fotos de peixes :








e a geral

----------


## Cesar Pinto

está a ficar muito porreiro luis, diz-me uma coisa o que é aquilo verde no canto inferior esquerdo do aquario ( GSP?? )
tenho que arranjar maneira de te roubar uns zuantos desses verdes que ai tens pois nao tenho desses e tu estás ai com uma praga deles bem grande :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Está fabuloso Luis...o layout, a escolha dos corais, a localização de uns e outros, a preocupação com as cores....nota-se muito cuidado na "pintura do quadro". :SbOk:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> está a ficar muito porreiro luis, diz-me uma coisa o que é aquilo verde no canto inferior esquerdo do aquario ( GSP?? )
> tenho que arranjar maneira de te roubar uns zuantos desses verdes que ai tens pois nao tenho desses e tu estás ai com uma praga deles bem grande


sim é GSP e sim, estão a tornar-se um problema. Estão a invadir os zoanthus..

quando quiseres vir, tas a vontade cesar :SbOk3:

----------


## Ingo Barao

"porreiro?!?!?!? esta lindooo.

 :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Luis,

Isso de facto está com um optimo aspecto :tutasla:  , na linha aliás do anterior, que tive o privilégio de ver ao vivo :Palmas:   :Palmas:  . Tenho de ir ai ver isso...




> sim é GSP e sim, estão a tornar-se um problema. Estão a invadir os zoanthus..
> 
> quando quiseres vir, tas a vontade cesar


Realmente, isso parece um relvado...já pensaste em oferecer uns pésinhos ao meu Sporting. Acho que os gajos não conseguem ter um relvado com essa qualidade. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> "porreiro?!?!?!? esta lindooo.





> Está fabuloso Luis...o layout, a escolha dos corais, a localização de uns e outros, a preocupação com as cores....nota-se muito cuidado na "pintura do quadro".


Obrigado pelas vossas palavras

é sempre bom elogios ao que nos dá tanto trabalho e prazer

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Está de facto muito bom! Tira lá uma foto da Montipora australiensis (parece estar a crescer muito bem).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Olá,
> 
> Está de facto muito bom! Tira lá uma foto da Montipora australiensis (parece estar a crescer muito bem).
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


a ver se este fim de semana tiro

esta a crescer muito bem. A montipora e as aptasias que vinham na rocha. :yb624:   Parecem cogomelos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> esta a crescer muito bem. A montipora e as aptasias que vinham na rocha.  Parecem cogomelos.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Luís, se ainda estiveres a aceitar discos pedidos, queria ver melhor aquela ilha do lado esquerdo que sempre foi a minha favorita. Já deu pra ver que está porreira, mas gostava de a ver mais de perto.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Hoje limpei o vidro.

e a diferença que faz em termos de fotos é brutal!!!

aqui vão, umas melhores outras piores. è o que a minha canon powesghot A75 consegue fazer

Geral





corais

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

continuando...

















Peixes

----------


## Ingo Barao

boas luis :Olá:  
muito bom o aqua. :Pracima:  
o que ha para dizer :Admirado:   a nao ser que esses GSP estao capazes de fazer umas mudas :SbClinOeil:  Uma pode ser para mim :Coradoeolhos:   :CylDentsLapin:  
abraco

----------


## Filipe Silva

Realmente tens razão!
Agora pergunto o que tem esse zebrasoma?

Tem andado  :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:   na luta?

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

hoje trago-vos 2 fotos de má qualidade, em que uma é linda e outra feia.

comecemos pela feia:



alguem me sabe dizer que especie é esta?

e a bonita:



tridacna maxima

oferta de anos de alguns amigos e um conhecido de curta data.

abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

Eh eh , que tridacna tão gira!!!

Isso é uma lagosta  :SbBaiserProfilDroit:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas e entao a foto do novo peixe??
a ver se este fim de semana passo ai

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Luis,

A tridacna é linda, parabéns!




> alguem me sabe dizer que especie é esta?


Não sei que espécie é, mas pelas pinças seria bom tentares apanhar. Em tempos tive sucesso com a colocação de uma garrafa de plástico aberta no fundo, com tampa posta e colocação de um isco junto ao gargalo. Ao colocá-la à noite o animal irá concerteza entrar.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

Tambêm queres que te levem a cerveja. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Cumprs :Xmascheers:  

João Alves

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Boas Luis
> 
> Tambêm queres que te levem a cerveja.   
> 
> Cumprs 
> 
> João Alves




 :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Luis,

Excelente aquario! Muito bom layout e corais com uma saúde incrível.
Esses peixes estão demais :Pracima:  Esse veliferum mete inveja

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

já á algum tempo que não fazia o update do meu aquario. 

tenho andado ocupado a fazer o movel do aquario:

















abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

aleluia
até que enfim que ganhas-te coragem e arranjaste isso.
parabens ficou bonito.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.

Ficou muito bom mesmo. :SbOk:   :yb677:   :Olá:  

Mas podias esconder a coluna seca no lado direito para não se ver.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Oi Luis.
> 
> Ficou muito bom mesmo.   
> 
> Mas podias esconder a coluna seca no lado direito para não se ver.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


boas

são os promenores que faltam.

vai levar um acrilico preto a tapar a coluna

abraço

----------


## João A Alves

Boas luis

Ficou espéctacular mesmo. :yb677:   :yb677:  

Um abraço 

João Alves

----------


## Ingo Barao

Grande Luis
Muito bom esse Movel.
5 estrelas :SbOk2:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Está di mais CARA  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  




 :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas Luis,

Esta muito bom, o móvel esta muito bem pensado,tipo em modulos.
Adorei ver o crescimento da montipora australiensis,mas tambem gostei muito dos restantes corais,muito fixe mesmo.

abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Obrigado a todos pelos comentarios

depois de fazer o movel, chegou a altura de fazer uma remodelação no layout.

O objectivo desta remodelação era tornar o layout menos carregado no lado esquerdo. Sendo assim acabei com a ilha dos zoanthus. 
Esta ilha estava a dar problemas por duas situações. Os GSP estavam lentamente a invadir tudo e tambem a mistura de zoanthus leva a que a especie mais forte começe a sobrepor aos outros, sobrando somente esta.
Outra coisa que quis fazer foi esconder as bombas e criar uma pequena area por detras das bombas, escondida, onde meter algumas mudas.

Embora ainda não terminado, porque ainda vão sair mais umas rochas com zoanthus, o resultado foi este:



abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Muito bom Luis, parabéns!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Muito bom Luis, parabéns!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Sem dúvida nenhuma! :Palmas:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Muito bom mesmo! Parabéns! É de fazer inveja  :Coradoeolhos:  

Já agora, a que altura ficou a iluminação e que período estás a utilizar para as actínicas e para as HQI. Obrigado!

 :tutasla:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Muito bom mesmo! Parabéns! É de fazer inveja  
> 
> Já agora, a que altura ficou a iluminação e que período estás a utilizar para as actínicas e para as HQI. Obrigado!



boas

obrigado a todos pelos comentarios

a iluminação está a 20cm da agua. Tenho as T5 a ligar as 13h e a desligar as 24h e as hqis a ligarem as 14h e desligarem as 23h.

abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

bem

mais fotos:

peixes













corais:













ermitas:



este foi apanhado no cabo raso á 1 ano:


abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

estás a começar a ganhar o jeito :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> estás a começar a ganhar o jeito


tive a ajuda de umas lentes de ampliação que o teu vizinho me emprestou!

----------


## João Castelo

Belo aquário .

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos
Realmente esta um aquário mesmo espectacular 
Parabéns amigo Luís Rodrigues
As fotos estão 5 estrelas.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Oi Luis,

Sim Sr., andamos a treinar as fotos... :SbSourire2:  
Agora a sério gostei muito do que fizeste ao layout, que como sabes já era dos meus preferidos, e o movel tá 5estrelas  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Jose Neves

Belas fotos e belo aqua :yb677:    so é pena demorar um pouco a abrir

Agora falando do teu aqua

Tens as rochas encostadas ao vidro?
Tens circulaçao por de traz da rocha?

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Belas fotos e belo aqua   so é pena demorar um pouco a abrir
> 
> Agora falando do teu aqua
> 
> Tens as rochas encostadas ao vidro?
> Tens circulaçao por de traz da rocha?



as fotos estão alojadas no phtobucket, pode ser problema dai.

sim, as rochas atraz estão encostadas

não tinha mas agora meti uma nano stream atraz.

abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> não tinha mas agora meti uma nano stream atraz.
> abraço


Boa escolha :SbOk:  , quando foste ligar a bomba nao notas-te uns cheiros pouco normais :JmdFou:

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Muito giro o móvel, ... e os corais... e os peixes...
Lindo mesmo, parabéns.
Miguel Pereira

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Boa escolha , quando foste ligar a bomba nao notas-te uns cheiros pouco normais


nope

nada de anormal

----------


## Rui Bessa

Boas :Olá:  
Tens uns peixes muito bonitos :SbOk:  
Agora, a fungia parece-me esfomeada :Admirado:  
Sabes, eu tenho três, uma delas é igual à tua, e são mais volumosas, têem tecido e os tentáculos sempre de fora :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Boas 
> Tens uns peixes muito bonitos 
> Agora, a fungia parece-me esfomeada 
> Sabes, eu tenho três, uma delas é igual à tua, e são mais volumosas, têem tecido e os tentáculos sempre de fora 
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa



Boas Rui

esfomeada não está. Ela é mais grossa do que parece nas fotos, mas realmente não a alimento directamente. Os tentaculos sãem sempre é a noite!

abraço

----------


## Miguel Alonso

Boas

um dos mais bonitos aqui do forum.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Bem pessoal

mais fotos dos corais que tenho o prazer de ver todos os dias:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

ahhh

e esta do Hepatus

----------


## Carlos Prates

Oi,

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Muito bom Luis, os meus parabéns.

Um abraço,

Carlos

----------


## Filipe Silva

Temos fotógrafo profissionaly...  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom Luís! 
Os meus sinceros parabéns.

Um abraço amigo do Norte,

Ricardo Pinto

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Grandes fotos...sim senhor! Só tens é que aprender a mexer no Photoshop, em algumas fotos nota-se um desiquilibrio nos _levels_.
Ah....Luis, vou ter uma lente macro 105mm do meu pai até dia 20, era de aproveitar para ir aí a casa!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Grandes fotos...sim senhor! Só tens é que aprender a mexer no Photoshop, em algumas fotos nota-se um desiquilibrio nos _levels_.
> Ah....Luis, vou ter uma lente macro 105mm do meu pai até dia 20, era de aproveitar para ir aí a casa!


tas sempre convidado., é quando quiseres!!!

----------


## Pedro Conceição

E depois de uma visita a casa do Luis, deixo as fotos ao aqua dele!
Espero que gostem de ver o maravilhoso aqua que ele tem!





















...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

E aqui ficam as últimas:









E aqui ficam umas fotos tiradas de cima:

----------


## Joao Serejo

Esse aqua deixa qualquer um sem palavras :Vitoria:  
Muitos parabéns espero um dia conseguir chegar a esse nível :yb677:  

Abraço
Joao Serejo

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

O aquario ta com um especto espectacular. :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos  :Olá:  
Ola amigo Luis Rodrigues antes de mais quero-te agradecer os frags que me mandas-te pelo amigo Pedro Conceição 
Agora ao que toca ao aquario  :tutasla:   esta 5 estrelas 
Parabens pelas lindas imagens que repartes com todos nós
Agora ao que toca a fotografia nem vale a pena comentar 
Pedro Conceição tu tens mesmo jeito para a foto  :tutasla:  
Meus amigos  voces estão os dois de parabens
Quando eu for grande quero ter um aquario assim  :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Henrique, já me viste a fotografar...é só carregar no botão...o resto é com a máquina, ou melhor, é mesmo da objectiva, porque a máquina é velhinha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Realmente estão os dois de parabéns. Pelo aqua e pelas fotos!! :Palmas:   :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
De facto estão aqui umas fotos muito boas :Pracima:  
Parabéns aos dois (aquariófilo e fotógrafo).




> ...é mesmo da objectiva, porque a máquina é velhinha!


Já agora qual é a objectiva?
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> Olá 
> Já agora qual é a objectiva?
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


No meu caso, tenho uma Canon D30 (não é a 30D) com mais de 8 ou 9 anos que tem apenas 3,1Mp. Como é uma Reflex, sempre dá para alguma coisa! Depois tenho uma Canon EF 50mm 1:1,8 II que tem uma excelente abertura! Para as macros utilizo um extensor que fica entre a máquina e a lente.
Nas últimas fotos que tirei ao aqua do Luis, experimentei um Sigma 105mm 1:2.8 DG MACRO. Tira boas Macros, mas prefiro a minha 50mm com extensor, apesar de não conseguir tirar macro aos corais mais atrás. Estou a namorar uma Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM que depois com os extensores....  :SbOk:  
Luis, desculpa o offtopic!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> No meu caso, tenho uma Canon D30 (não é a 30D) com mais de 8 ou 9 anos que tem apenas 3,1Mp. Como é uma Reflex, sempre dá para alguma coisa! Depois tenho uma Canon EF 50mm 1:1,8 II que tem uma excelente abertura! Para as macros utilizo um extensor que fica entre a máquina e a lente.
> Nas últimas fotos que tirei ao aqua do Luis, experimentei um Sigma 105mm 1:2.8 DG MACRO. Tira boas Macros, mas prefiro a minha 50mm com extensor, apesar de não conseguir tirar macro aos corais mais atrás. Estou a namorar uma Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM que depois com os extensores....  
> Luis, desculpa o offtopic!


hummm essas lentes ficavam tao bem na minha 350D  :Coradoeolhos:  E pena o preço das lentes serem elevados senao ja tinha 2 ou 3 dependendo das necessidades, sera um investimento a pensar.
Belas fotos  :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> hummm essas lentes ficavam tao bem na minha 350D  E pena o preço das lentes serem elevados senao ja tinha 2 ou 3 dependendo das necessidades, sera um investimento a pensar.
> Belas fotos  
> 
> Cump.
> Anthony


Como já tenho o extensor...agora só preciso da lente!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

caros ?????????
experimentem comprar uns açessorios ( 250D 4 vezes zoom  ou 500D 8 vezes zoom ) que tem um valor irrisório em relaçao as lentes macro e depois digam-me se valem ou nao a pena :SbOk:  
e basta uma ter uma 18*55MM, eu tenho 3uni e nao me arrependo.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> caros ?????????
> experimentem comprar uns açessorios ( 250D 4 vezes zoom  ou 500D 8 vezes zoom ) que tem um valor irrisório em relaçao as lentes macro e depois digam-me se valem ou nao a pena 
> e basta uma ter uma 18*55MM, eu tenho 3uni e nao me arrependo.


Desculpa mas nao percebi!!

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Cesar Pinto

o que quis dizer foi que com esses açessorios fazem-se macros muito boas a um preço muito mais redusido.
uma lente macro 100MM 1.8 ( cerca de 600 )
uma 500D ( cerca de 70 )
e faz-se a mesma coisa .
com a vantajem de que estes açessorios dá para juntar uns aos outros, eu chego a meter os 3 na minha lente  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
até consegues ver os tomá....s da mosca :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> caros ?????????
> experimentem comprar uns açessorios ( 250D 4 vezes zoom  ou 500D 8 vezes zoom ) que tem um valor irrisório em relaçao as lentes macro e depois digam-me se valem ou nao a pena 
> e basta uma ter uma 18*55MM, eu tenho 3uni e nao me arrependo.


Cesar...dava mesmo jeito era um link para ver isso!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

aqui está http://www.amazon.com/Canon-250D-Clo.../dp/B000050M6M
mas acho que poderiamos continuar noutro topico...
nao aqui no do Luis certo ?

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> aqui está http://www.amazon.com/Canon-250D-Clo.../dp/B000050M6M
> mas acho que poderiamos continuar noutro topico...
> nao aqui no do Luis certo ?


Acho que sim...a moderação podia retirar os últimos posts para um tópico novo!

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Ola pessoal

com a chegada do calor para breve fiz um pequeno upgrade. Mandei vir do ebay um controlador de temperatura. è porreiro porque liga as ventuinhas quando passar de uma certa temperatura, no meu caso 27º e liga os termostatos quando desce de 25º. Vamos ver se dura!



Aproveito para meter uma foto geral. Para quem não tinha xenias.......






abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Luis, está de facto muito bonito o teu aquário :Pracima:  . 
Bom exemplo para todos, o de prever e minimizar com antecedência os riscos, neste caso os aumentos de temperatura. Muitos dos riscos que os nossos aquários correm e muitos dos erros que se cometem em todos os aspectos, são exactamente por não pensarmos a médio/longo prazo.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Luis, está de facto muito bonito o teu aquário . 
> Bom exemplo para todos, o de prever e minimizar com antecedência os riscos, neste caso os aumentos de temperatura. Muitos dos riscos que os nossos aquários correm e muitos dos erros que se cometem em todos os aspectos, são exactamente por não pensarmos a médio/longo prazo.
> 
> Cumprimentos,



boas

obrigado Paulo

a verdade é que nos gastamos fortunas em peixes e corais e electricidade e as vezes evitamos comprar equipamentos que nos vão dar mais alguma segurança...

já agora, queria saber as vossas opniões sobre o proximo peixe a comprar

os pros e contras:

não sei o nome cientifico mas aqui vai a foto:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... Luís!!

Bem o aquário está de facto estupendo! E ao vivo  :Palmas:   :yb665:  

Em relação ao peixe, posso dar-te apenas duas razões para que compres... Ou não! :yb624: 

A primeira: Essa espécie, leva-te à falência!
A segunda: É incompatível com a espécie "Esposa Sp." que tens em casa!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Um abraço!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> boas
> 
> obrigado Paulo
> 
> a verdade é que nos gastamos fortunas em peixes e corais e electricidade e as vezes evitamos comprar equipamentos que nos vão dar mais alguma segurança...
> 
> já agora, queria saber as vossas opniões sobre o proximo peixe a comprar
> 
> os pros e contras:
> ...



Oi Luis


Belo peixe
Mas será que compensa o preço do sustento do mesmo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraço
paulo

----------


## Christian Gnad

Parabéns! :Palmas:  
Este aquário está um dos mais bonitos que tenho visto.
Tem muito, imenso, pormenor mas à escala correcta. Não está a abarrotar nem tem corais sobredimensionados.
Confesso que gostava mais do primeiro layaout. Mudaste por algum motivo em especial?

----------


## Christian Gnad

Amante sp. vs. Esposa sp.
Apesar de viverem em cardumes idênticos, estas duas espêcies são incompativéis, gerando sempre grandes doses de confusão e conseguindo quase sempre resultados prejudiciais para os machos Esposo sp.
São refinadas na alimentação exigindo quase sempre iguarias raras e não se adaptam bem a aquários de dimensões modestas. Habitualmente começam a controlar todo o tanque e quando menos se espera tem o controlo sobre todos os peixes e corais valiosos. Pelo risco que representa é uma espécie desaconselhada a quem quer evitar grandes chatices e despesas extra. :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Depois do Luis andar a mostrar as coisas que...gostava de ter, deixo aqui umas fotos de já alguns dias, pois as tiradas ontem ficam para depois:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo Luis MF Rodrigues
Parabéns o aquário esta muito bonito 
e também as fotos do amigo Pedro Conceição um grande abraço para voces os dois.
Agora ao que toca ao peixe  qual a dimensão mínima para ter esse lindo exemplar?  :yb624:   :yb624:  
esta tudo muito bonito  :Pracima:   :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

E mais umas fotos do aqua, que cada vez está melhor!




















...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Está a ficar cada vez melhor, mesmo!!!!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Luis o aquário esta fantastico, um dia quando ai for quero ver isso ao vivo.

abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

tirando as cianos ta tudo a correr bem

quando quiseres Carlos

abraço

----------


## RicardoLuis

Depois de algumas visitas a casa do Luís, reuni algumas fotos que tirei...

Umas sairam melhor, outras sairam pior, mas não se esqueçam que eu ainda sou verdinho nisto das fotos...
(desculpem o tamanho das ditas...)



























Novas visitas se avizinham... eh eh eh  :Coradoeolhos:   (sim, porque tenho que melhorar as minhas capacidades fotográficas...)

----------


## RicardoLuis

Pois é... na sexta feira passada lá fui eu meter gasolina ao Jumbo de Alverca (uma desculpa para dar um salto a casa do Luís), e acabei por tirar mais umas fotos ao "720"  :Wink: 



















O sistema basculante da tampa do aquário... muito bem engendrado, sim senhor!


Hora da comida... em que se descobriu o verdadeiro pitéu do Hepatus... o dedo do Luís... eh eh eh 


A geral:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Adoro este aquário!!!

Luis, ainda estás a usar as HQI com t5 actinicas?As HQI são de 14000?

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Obrigado Ricardo e Obrigado Nuno

a iluminação tá igual

3x150wts hqi BLV 14000K + 4x80wts T5 Ati

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas companheiro Luis, realmente seu aquario é digno de elogios.

Para mim é um pedaço do red sea.

Parabéns por compartilhar seu aquario conosco!

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

so uma fotinha geral para irem seguindo a evolução do bicho



abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

[QUOTE=RicardoLuis]Pois é... na sexta feira passada lá fui eu meter gasolina ao Jumbo de Alverca (uma desculpa para dar um salto a casa do Luís), e acabei por tirar mais umas fotos ao "720"  :Wink: 

Hora da comida... em que se descobriu o verdadeiro pitéu do Hepatus... o dedo do Luís... eh eh eh 


QUOTE]
Oi Luís 

Esse aqua cada vez ta melhor e essa calendrium ta brutal, quase do tamanho da mae :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Parabéns

Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas Luis

Só tenho a dizer que está simplesmente brutal o teu aqua, muitos parabéns por uma aqua tão bem sucedido como o teu, estou deveras maravilhado.

Abraço.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Cada vez melhor, parabéns Luis! :Pracima:  
Apenas um apontamento, as xenias não te estão a causar problemas na base de alguns sps?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Cada vez melhor, parabéns Luis! 
> Apenas um apontamento, as xenias não te estão a causar problemas na base de alguns sps?
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Boas

as xenias vão levando uns cortes de vez em quando para impedir que cresçam demais e "abafem" os corais.

abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Esta é para o Paulo J Oliveira

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Boas!

Antes de ir de férias passei por casa do Luis (dia 6) para mais um jantar de amigos. Como era de se esperar, tirei umas fotos com a máquina nova, uma Canon 400d. Apesar da máquina ser melhor que a anterior, noto alguma diferença, para pior, no que respeita ao sensor, pois as fotos não saiem tão bem como as outras, mas pode ser uma questão de mexer nos settings dela.
Aqui ficam as fotos:

----------


## Pedro Conceição



----------


## Pedro Conceição

Abraço,
Pedro.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal do Reefforum
Ola amigo Luis MF Rodrigues
Ola amigo Pedro Conceição
Amigo Pedro Conceição tu não te enganaste nas fotos? :yb624:   :yb624:  
Esta com  muita vida esse aquário 
Queres dizer Pedro que foi uma voltinha bem grande por esse Portugal atirar fotos aos aquários
Obrigada amigo Pedro mais uma vez.

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Enganei nas fotos? Porquê?
Foi uma voltinha! Fui ver a casa do Luis (é visita semanal ou quase), fui a tua casa (sempre que vou para essas bandas vou aí) e depois fui conhecer o Carlos Basaloco e o Carlos Mota (tenho fotos deles para colocar) e só não conheci mais ninguém do norte porque o tempo não deu para tudo (tinha que dedicar-me também a namorada)!

Comentando o aqua do Luis, está muito bom!

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá,  :Olá:  




> Comentando o aqua do Luis, está muito bom!


É verdade, de facto este aquário é de facto de uma beleza extraordinária e um exemplo a seguir. 

Parabéns, também pelas fotos, Pedro.

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> Olá,  
> 
> 
> 
> É verdade, de facto este aquário é de facto de uma beleza extraordinária e um exemplo a seguir. 
> 
> Parabéns, também pelas fotos, Pedro.
> 
> Um abraço,
> Carlos


Cada vez que lá vou a casa os corais tão cada vez melhores, com bons crescimentos....muito bom!
Obrigado pelo elogio às fotos.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Mais algumas fotinhas

tenho um novo habitante e um lindo tapete de cianobacterias derivadas a reposição de agua del cano e falta de tpa´s, acho eu.....









abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Essa montipora esta espectacular, é so uma?



> falta de tpa´s


Nao deixe que isso estrague a boniteza do teu aquario.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

"A unica dica é evitar formar um paredão de rocha. de resto é deixar a imaginação voar."

Por isso tens um dos melhores aquários daqui de todos que tenho visto!
 :Wink: 
e não é para dar graxa!

gostava que viesses aqui a minha casa moras aqui ao lado e eu já fui à tua...
tenho de ver se te telefono!

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Hoje vim passar o dia com o Luis e com a família, e aproveitei para tirar umas fotos aos aquário dele. Aqui estão elas:





















...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Espero que gostem!

----------


## António Vitor

Magnífico...sempre e cada vez melhor...
tihas dito alguma coisa e vinhas aqui ter...é de caminho...com o teu jeito para fotografia, isto parecia melhor...
O Luis stá tamém convidado...

okook o meu aquário ainda é um projecto..
 :Big Grin: 

Diz ao Pedro Borges que o sarcophytum está um espectaulo!

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> Magnífico...sempre e cada vez melhor...
> tihas dito alguma coisa e vinhas aqui ter...é de caminho...com o teu jeito para fotografia, isto parecia melhor...
> O Luis stá tamém convidado...
> 
> okook o meu aquário ainda é um projecto..
> 
> 
> Diz ao Pedro Borges que o sarcophytum está um espectaulo!


Por acaso foi falta de lembrança! A ver se fica para a próxima vez!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Amigo Luís Rodrigues simplesmente magnifico,muitos parabéns o teu aquario está brutal :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Luis, obrigado por me teres recebido ai em casa e poder vêr esse aquário espectacular, que ao vivo é outra coisa. as frag's que vieram para o meu estão em  adaptação mas já estão abertas. Fiquei com imensa vontade de mudar o meu Layout depois de vêr o teu....amanhã ainda me dá na cabeça e...

Sem dúvida um espectáculo o teu aquário :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## António Vitor

também tenho aqui frags do Luis...
nenhuma perdida...e a crescer embora lentamente...já com alguns meses.

já conseguia oferecer xenias de 2 tipos, e talvez o green star...

vai demorar muito até que consiga dar mais qualquer coisa, estas que o Luís me ofereceu não venderei mas oferecerei, isto qunado tiver tantas que faça podas...

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

António, pensei em ti à brava, mas não tinha como te contactar e combinei com o Luis, assim uma rapidinha, à hora do almoço para ir buscar as frag's. Logo de seguida tive de vir na braza para ir buscar os putos à escola.

Há-de vir a oportunidade de ver o teu aquário e de te conhecer, não é que eu seja boa companhia mas.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Luis desculpa utilizar o teu tópico para falar com o António.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Amigo Luís Rodrigues simplesmente magnifico,muitos parabéns o teu aquario está brutal


Obrigado!!!!

é fruto de algum trabalho e paciencia. E se eu que não sei grande coisa consigo, qualquer um consegue. È preciso é não inventar demais!




> Luis, obrigado por me teres recebido ai em casa e poder vêr esse aquário espectacular, que ao vivo é outra coisa. as frag's que vieram para o meu estão em  adaptação mas já estão abertas. Fiquei com imensa vontade de mudar o meu Layout depois de vêr o teu....amanhã ainda me dá na cabeça e...
> 
> Sem dúvida um espectáculo o teu aquário


Raul foi um prazer conversar ctg. E fico contente que os frags estejam a dar-se bem!!!




> também tenho aqui frags do Luis...
> nenhuma perdida...e a crescer embora lentamente...já com alguns meses.
> 
> já conseguia oferecer xenias de 2 tipos, e talvez o green star...
> 
> vai demorar muito até que consiga dar mais qualquer coisa, estas que o Luís me ofereceu não venderei mas oferecerei, isto qunado tiver tantas que faça podas...


Podes dar, vender, o que quiseres. Não me venhas é tentar oferecer corais que não tenho mais espaço :yb624:  

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Práticamente depois ia-te te dar o que me tinhas dado...
50% do que aqui tenho posso dar graças a ti...
 :Wink: 

Eu sei que posso vender...óbvio...mas não o farei por uma questão de ética...
epá dos outros que paguei ainda vá que não vá...mas dúvido que alguma vez o faça ... tenho prazer em contribuir de outra forma para este hobby e mesmo que custe muito este hobby e não sou rico... não acho boa prática tentar ganhar uns cobres ás custas dos companheiros...

E sinceramente assim contribuo para o enriquecimento da coisa a nivel nacional...minha ideia...pode estar errada...
é um bocado anti capitalista...
 :Wink: 

Com a crise que está até já soa bem...
É a minha ideia, daí talvez não me safar como comerciante...nem a vender rifas...

Raúl no problemo...depois mando contactos por pm...
 :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> 


Olá Luís,

isto parecem-me planárias vermelhas? Se sim, o que estás a fazer para eliminá-las?

Apesar da falta de TPAs, estás com um dos aquários mais bonitos que já vi.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Olá Luís,
> 
> isto parecem-me planárias vermelhas? Se sim, o que estás a fazer para eliminá-las?
> 
> Apesar da falta de TPAs, estás com um dos aquários mais bonitos que já vi.



As minhas planarias de estimação? :yb624:  

não faço nada!! Elas aumentam e diminuem de população como querem. Ate agora nunca afectaram nenhum coral.

Tenho um six line, mas não sei se lhes toca. Duvido!!

abraço

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas Luis,

O aquario está muito bonito!!

Diz-me nao ha inconveniente de colocar as duas bombas do mesmo lado?! nao vai fazer corrente sempre no mesmo sentido?

Parabens, Um abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Boas Luis,
> 
> O aquario está muito bonito!!
> 
> Diz-me nao ha inconveniente de colocar as duas bombas do mesmo lado?! nao vai fazer corrente sempre no mesmo sentido?
> 
> Parabens, Um abraço



Boas

vai sim senhor, mas se olhares  bem para o teu aquario, tirando proventura o sitio onde a corrente de duas bombas opostas se encontram, o fluxo tambem é sempre para o mesmo lado. Isso só é contrariado em bombas com controlador, o que não é o meu caso. Portanto optei pela estetica.

abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, acho que está na altura de limpar o vidro de trás... 



 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Boas, acho que está na altura de limpar o vidro de trás...



Não achas que limpar os 2 vidros da frente e lateral já não dão trabalho suficiente?
 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Pois, dá trabalho sim!

Mas não dá assim muito trabalho... 

Tudo dá trabalho, mas prontos deixa isso ao teu gosto sem trabalho 


 :SbBaiserProfilDroit:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Aquário 5*****

Parabéns :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

fiz algumas alterações nos corais

a montipora prato vermelha estava a ficar grande demais. Já não conseguia limpar o vidro. Sendo assim mudei-a para onde estava a ilha dos GSP. Aproveitei e mudei tambem uma pocilopora com pontas verdes lá mais para traz e meti no mesmo sitio uma mudinha do que espero ser uma acropora eflurencens que apareceu na rocha onde tenho a montipora australiencis. 

No sitio da montipora capriconis ( a vermelha) vou agora tentar ter 3 montiporas de prato!!! A verde que já está grandinha, uma roxa e uma roxa com polipos azuis. Daqui a uns meses ja devem estar com tamanho de se ver!!!

ficam varias fotos que tirei:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues



----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> 


Olá Luís

Como conseguiste colar os corais assim para eles nao caírem, deve ter dado um trabalheira do caraças :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: , que bela foto.
Teu aquário está  ESPANTOSO, corais apresentam boa saude e com cores muito boas, ou então tens uma máquina excelente :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  .

Continua com esse bom trabalho, está mesmo muito bom

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Luis

Tens um espectaculo de aquario, se fosse meu so TENTAVA acabar um pouco com as xenias, que invasao, de resto esta um espectaculo, essa montipora vermelha ai agora consegue estender inda mais as "pernas".
Tens ai um par de corais que gostava ter, se fizeres mudas deles sou um dos compradores.
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Tambem gostava de saber como e que a montipora se pos assim, ela foi-se sobrepondo, ou foste pondo uns encima de os outros?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Lindissimo Luis, parabéns :Pracima: !!
Acho que ganhas bastante com a alteração que fizeste, embora tenha sido por necessidade.


Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Luis,

É, de facto não há palavras... Sempre a subir... :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Parece que conseguiste resolver aquele problema"sito" de cianos... Ou foi da remodelação e aproveitaste para as "aspirar"?

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Jose Neves

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

5 estrelas, belas fotos, só é pena demorarem mesmo muito a abrir

Parabens

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

Sempre em grande, o aquário está lindissimo.

Um abraço 

João Alves

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Grandes fotos mesmo!! cores linda!!
Sou mais um na lista de espera para adquirir alguns(muitos) frags desses corais quando chegar a devida altura  :Big Grin: 

Força aí!

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Olá Luís
> 
> Como conseguiste colar os corais assim para eles nao caírem, deve ter dado um trabalheira do caraças , que bela foto.
> Teu aquário está  ESPANTOSO, corais apresentam boa saude e com cores muito boas, ou então tens uma máquina excelente  : .
> 
> Continua com esse bom trabalho, está mesmo muito bom


Obrigado Paulo. 

O dificil é segurar a agua nessa posição :yb624:  

Ps. È tudo Photoshop!!!!!



> BOas Luis
> 
> Tens um espectaculo de aquario, se fosse meu so TENTAVA acabar um pouco com as xenias, que invasao, de resto esta um espectaculo, essa montipora vermelha ai agora consegue estender inda mais as "pernas".
> Tens ai um par de corais que gostava ter, se fizeres mudas deles sou um dos compradores.
> 
> Tambem gostava de saber como e que a montipora se pos assim, ela foi-se sobrepondo, ou foste pondo uns encima de os outros?


Eu gosto de xenias. Acho que o contraste entre as xenias e os sps fica espetacular e acho que dão "movimento" num aquario com tanto SPS.

A montipora vai crescendo assim. Colas simpesmente uma muda numa parede, que ela começa a criar os pratos. Atenção que demora uns bons meses a ficar assim.


Mudas vai sempre havendo, de vez em quando meto algumas a venda. Infelizmente como isto tá é a unica forma de ir equilibrando o meu orçamento. Senão teria de pensar muito seriamente em desmontar o bicho, coisa que não quero.




> Lindíssimo Luis, parabéns!!
> Acho que ganhas bastante com a alteração que fizeste, embora tenha sido por necessidade.
> 
> 
> Abraço,


Obrigado 




> Olá Luis,
> 
> É, de facto não há palavras... Sempre a subir...   
> 
> Parece que conseguiste resolver aquele problema"sito" de cianos... Ou foi da remodelação e aproveitaste para as "aspirar"?
> 
> Um abraço,
> Carlos


Boas Carlos

Realmente as cianos diminuiram. Talvez tenha sido por remexer o areão ou então por ter mais circulação na zona. Vamos ver




> 5 estrelas, belas fotos, só é pena demorarem mesmo muito a abrir
> 
> Parabens


As fotos nem são grandes. Deve ser problema do photobucket

Obrigado pelo elogio




> Boas Luis
> 
> Sempre em grande, o aquário está lindissimo.
> 
> Um abraço 
> 
> João Alves


Grande joão

Obrigado!!!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Luis

E entao esse aquario como ta? nao ha novidades?
Como vai isso por esse aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

mais umas fotinhas já sem tantas "pontas soltas"































abraço

----------


## LuisFilipe

Boas Luis

que se passou com o teu aquário hombre?
não deixa de estar bonito mas notam-se aí diferenças significativas em relação aquele que tive a oportunidade de ver ao vivo.
felicidades!

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

2 novidades novas!

um peixinho novo!



e o escumador novo ATB Small para 200lts, com 1 semana de trabalho:



ate escuma de lado e tudo!!!!

----------


## António Vitor

Esse escumador é que é muito bom, pena ser só para 200 litros..
 :Big Grin: 

não será pequeno demais para o teu aquário...
lol

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

ops

2000lts enganei-me

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

lol pekena diferença... de 200 pra 2000 LOL hahhahhaah  :yb624:  5* esse escuma !

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

O Escumador dá para 2500 lts.

A versão para 2000 lts vem equipada com as PSK.

Abraço

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

O teu aquário continua porreiro, tambêm encontra-se em boas mãos.
Essas trocas são coisas do "copy & past" :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .


Abraço

João Alves

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

Parabéns Luis,  :yb677:  o teu aqua está espectacular, assim como a qualidade das fotos! :SbOk: 

Que máquina/lente utilizas?

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  Luis
o teu aqua está muito bonito  :yb677: 
acho que se o fundo estivesse limpo dava uma noção de profundidade e evidenciava mais o layout e os contrates entre os corais.
isto é a minha humilde opinião de maçarico nos salgados  :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá  :Olá: 

Pessoalmente, este sempre foi um dos meus áquas preferidos... 

Uma coisa que gosto muito é o efeito das xénias no meio dos duros. Em foto não se nota muito bem, mas ao vivo é espetacular...

Para quem mergulha, é uma coisa que se vê bastante na natureza...


Luis, que tal o ATB? Tenho lido "reviews" muito positivas à cerca deste escumador... Na foto ele parece estar a bombar. Pelo menos parece estar a "babar-se" todo. :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: 

Neste momento a circulação que tens são 2 Vortechs? Pelas fotos é o que consigo ver. Não me parece que tenhas mais nada. Vi também que optaste por coloca-las no mesmo lado, em vez de ser em lados opostos em "contra corrente"... Por alguma razão em especial? Estão em modo "Pulse"?


Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

novas fotos tiradas pelo meu amigo Pedro Conceição com a evolução do aquario

espero que gostem

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

e como não dá para meter mais que 20 fotos por post...

----------


## Nuno Oliveira

:Palmas: , muito bom!!

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas 

por motivos profissionais, as próximas fotos serão provavelmente as ultimas deste aquário.  Este será desmontado durante as próximas 2 semanas. Uma aventura maravilhosa sem duvida....

Obrigado a todos que me ajudaram e apoiaram nesta epopeia..

corais:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

(limitação de 20 fotos por post :yb620:  :Prabaixo: )

peixes e camarão:




















geral:



abraço

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Luis,

Belo sistema :Palmas: sem duvida um excelente Aqua...
Os meus parabens está fenomenal...

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Boas 
> 
> por motivos profissionais, as próximas fotos serão provavelmente as ultimas deste aquário.  Este será desmontado durante as próximas 2 semanas. Uma aventura maravilhosa sem duvida....
> 
> Obrigado a todos que me ajudaram e apoiaram nesta epopeia..


É uma pena, mas pelo menos deliciaste-nos com umas belas fotos. :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Luis,

Excelente esse teu aquário, de tantas fases que ele passou, acho que esta é realmente a mais bonita, simples e bonito, na minha opinião claro!

Boa sorte e da noticias

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Acho que já toda a gente disse o que se devia ter dito...
muito bom!
Parabéns Luis...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Luis tudo bem?

Então como vai a desmonta desse belissimo aqua? No final de Agosto já vejo isso montado no novo spot?

Na desmontagem se cair ou partir ao alguma coisa já sabes, não deites fora, fala comigo.  :Wink: 
Cumps.

----------

